# Jonas Langvad....



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

He has recently signed with my favorite college team, The University of Utah.


Have any of you guys ever seen him? Is he a player who can contribue right away?


Please say he's a scorer.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Plese provide a link to stats if possible.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Never heard of him. If you search at google or yahoo you'll probably some info about him.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what they say about him on eurobasket.com



> 6'10 PF/C born in 1983.
> Outlook: he has quick feet, good hands, decent shooting range even from the middle distance.
> By Italian scouts comments: very thin guy, has long arms, no bulk at all, quick and fast. He's more of a SF than an inside player. Won the three point contest during the last day of the camp. Has very good skills facing the basket, not only shooting but also dribble and passing skills. Defensively he moves the feet well, can guard SF. Gives everytime 100% effort, looks like he loves the game, staying also after the practices to see the coaches' clinic. Did not speak too much during the days but understand English very well.



Hope that helps


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a profile of him with links to articles.


----------

